# Red Raspberry Wine from Aldi's frozen Fruit



## Turock (Apr 2, 2012)

For all you red raspberry wine fans. It's pretty hard to get enough of this fruit for wine if you don't, or can't, grow them because they're SO expensive. When they're in season here, they range anywhere from $3.00 to $6.00 for a HALF PINT.

We have some bushes growing, but it's gonna be a while before we can get enough fruit from them. So we started looking at Aldi's frozen red raspberries. A one pound bag is $2.99 so we started cleaning out the freezer case every time we were there. We finally got 40 pounds of them, which ended up making 5 gallons with a a pint or two of water added.

We're very impressed with it. It's totally fabulous. The finish cost on it is about $5.00 per bottle. Where could you get a bottle of this wine, undiluted, for that price? No where. I bought a bottle of commercial red raspberry, a couple years ago, and it was very good---but not as good as what we made.

So if you are hankering for some red raspberry wine, you might give this a try. Ours isn't ready to bottle yet because it's too young to risk bottling at this time. But it's so good already, that it's hard to keep your hands off of it!!!


----------



## almargita (Apr 2, 2012)

Currnetly making 6 gal of red raspberry with 2 cans of Vinters Harvest Raspberry juice, added liter of Marco Polo syrup to secondary about a month ago. looks & smells great, will try not to touch it for about 6 months from now & a few more rackings.

Al


----------



## Julie (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Turock,

I will have to check into this. We now have a Bottom Dollar in the area and they are very competitive with Aldi's


----------



## txlbbguy (Apr 2, 2012)

Turock said:


> For all you red raspberry wine fans. It's pretty hard to get enough of this fruit for wine if you don't, or can't, grow them because they're SO expensive. When they're in season here, they range anywhere from $3.00 to $6.00 for a HALF PINT.
> 
> We have some bushes growing, but it's gonna be a while before we can get enough fruit from them. So we started looking at Aldi's frozen red raspberries. A one pound bag is $2.99 so we started cleaning out the freezer case every time we were there. We finally got 40 pounds of them, which ended up making 5 gallons with a a pint or two of water added.
> 
> ...



Would you mind sharing your recipe that you used for this? Would love to try it!


----------



## Turock (Apr 3, 2012)

I may be over-simplifying this, but the recipe would be for ANY 5 gallons of wine. The 40 pounds makes 5 gallons, so the chemical addition arithmetic is the same as any 5 gallon recipe.

We bag the fruit so the seeds don't enter the secondary, as they can give off flavors. We used Montrachet yeast, set the ABV for 12.5%. The other thing we do is correct the PH---I think the starting PH was 2.9 or so. Use calcium carbonate to adjust to about 3.3 or 3.4 That low a PH might give you some fermentation problems, so adjust at the primary. 

Let me know if you have more specific questions or problems.


----------

